# got a question maybe you p breeding team



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

ok i have 3 5-6" srbps right now and they have all seemed to be getting a great deal darker....they were dark already because they are on black sand substrate but now they are really dark, and the ones agression has really stepped up and he ate some of the fins off one of my other p's.....their anal fin i guess you called it is about half black now are they showing signs of breeding or no?

thanks guys


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It's probably just increased aggression, I would be patient, and look for more signs, the piranha dance, two of P's pairing off, blowing in the gravel, etc.

Good luck


----------

